
Tell HN: Podcast Looking for Startup Guests - advocateone
If you&#x27;ve got a cool startup, and would like to get the word out - consider guesting on my podcast. Don&#x27;t be shy, it&#x27;s important to get in front of users &amp; the market!<p>Just Google &#x27;Cameron Tousi Podcast&#x27; and apply. Especially love Y C taught &amp; motivated folks.
======
advocateone
My guest booked today was Morgan Housel, a VC and former journalist who's
frequently on CNBC. We had to reschedule b/c of a conflict -- this would have
been the perfect day to get your startup on. Remember, you really have to get
yourself out there in front of the public, and don't take my word for it, just
ask some startup founders! We're routing for all of you!

